# Good Arizona Gun Store



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I just moved to Chandler, AZ, from Washington State. I'm trying to find a good gun store, with resonable prices, somewhere close in the Phoenix area. I've been to a few, including Bass Pro Shop and Cabelas, but have yet to find a good selection with good prices to match. I'm looking for a Kel-tec PF-9 for carrying in the heat here. 

Anyone know of good shops down here?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I got a good deal on my PF9 at AJI out in Apache Junction. It's on Ironwood and Main, I think.

Other places to check: 

Guns, Etc. at Alma School and Warner in Chandler
Pistol Parlor at Country Club and Southern in Mesa

Sportsman's Warehouse can be okay for some stuff - sometimes you get ammo deals - but they don't carry KelTec. They're at Greenfield and Baseline in Mesa.

If you're in Scottsdale, swing by Bear Arms at Scottsdale and Shea. Great selection, though the service has gone downhill a bit recently.

Scottsdale Gun Club is the Big Kahuna in the valley. It's expensive, but super nice and very well-stocked.

Best prices in the valley are usually at Lone Wolf on the west side of Phoenix, but it's a long haul from Chandler.


----------



## Stonebraker (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with Mike, Lone Wolf has really good prices.


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

Randall's at 51st. Ave. and Olive on the west side is one of the best in the Valley. I've bought a ton of guns from Kevin, and the service there is among the best I've found. Super nice guys, all. Bill T.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I've gotten some good prices at Caswells in Mesa, also Guns etc....


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

How about J&G Sales in Prescott?
http://www.jgsales.com/


----------

